# My Dad is in hospital ....



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

My Dad is seriously ill in hospital at the moment , he was initially diagnosed with Parkinson's disease - but his symptoms are looking like something else at the moment . Doctors have found a spot on his spine - but test results will not be forthcoming for about 3 weeks . Dad is quite weak , has lost heaps of weight and does not have much movement in his legs . I could use some prayers around about now . Sarah


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

Sorry about your father, sending prayers that all is well.


----------



## Sugarbaby (May 21, 2008)

I AM SO SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR DAD..I KNOW WHAT IT IS LIKE TO BE WORRIED ABOUT YOUR PARENTS..ABOUT 2 YEARS AGO TODAY MY DAD HAD TRIPLE BYPASS SURGERY. PRAISE THE LORD HE MADE IT OK AND IS DOING WELL.

I WILL KEEP HIM IN MY PRAYERS AND I WILL PUT HIM ON OUR PRAYER LIST AT CHURCH WED, NIGHT..PLEASE KEEP US POSTED... 

SUGAR'S MOM
SHEILA


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sarah, I'm so sorry to hear this.

I hope they can figure out what is wrong and that he's better soon. You and your family are in my thoughts. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

Sorry to hear that your dad is not well. I will keep you and your dad in my prayers. Hope you guys get a diagnosis soon.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about your dad, I will keep him in my thoughts :grouphug:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Sarah, I am praying for a swift recovery for your father. :grouphug:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: So sorry about your Dad. Will keep him in my thoughts. Why does it take 3 weeks to get results ?


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I will definitely keep your dad in my thoughts Sarah :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

ohhhhhh Sarah, I'm so sad to hear about your dad. Sending lots of prayers your way. :grouphug:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Oh, Sarah. I'm very sorry to hear about your father. You and your family are in my thoughts. Parkinson's can be very difficult to diagnose. I hope any spinal and brain MRIs done will illicit some key information and I hope his neurologist can shed some light on your father's condition for a proper diagnosis.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Sarah I am so sorry to hear about your dad. Please know that he is in my thoughts and prayers during this time. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh Sarah, I am so sorry, prayes are on their way :grouphug: :grouphug: I hope that they will be able to diagonois this soon....


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sarah...
Know that your Dad is in my prayers.... and you too. I know you are so worried! It is just awful to have to wait for test results .. But God willing they are such that an 'easy' treatment can be done to help you Dad!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry :grouphug: Sarah prayers coming your way!!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I'm sorry Sarah. I hope he recovers. :grouphug:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (dogloverx3 @ Jun 16 2008, 05:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=592058


> My Dad is seriously ill in hospital at the moment , he was initially diagnosed with Parkinson's disease - but his symptoms are looking like something else at the moment . Doctors have found a spot on his spine - but test results will not be forthcoming for about 3 weeks . Dad is quite weak , has lost heaps of weight and does not have much movement in his legs . I could use some prayers around about now . Sarah[/B]


Sarah - I'm so terribly sorry about your dad and I hope they come up with a favorable diagnosis soon so they can start the
appropriate treatments. I can't imagine why it would take three weeks for test results; the waiting must be awful. I 
hope you can derive some comfort from your furry friends and from knowing so many people care.  :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Sarah ~ You, your daddy, and your family are certainly in my prayers.

:grouphug:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

:grouphug: You and your dad and family are in my prayers.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Ohh honey, I certainly will say prayers for him and your family. I am so very sorry to hear about his ill health.

God bless him and help him recover,
Melanie


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I too am sorry to hear that your Father is having problems and is in the hospital. It is really hard to wait that long for test results when you are so worried. Just be with him and try to cheer him up as much as possible. I'm sure just being there will make him feel better. God Bless and keep us informed.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Know that you, your father, and you family are in my thoughts. I'm hoping that everything turns out well for your dad.


----------



## coco&nina (May 8, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I'll be praying for your family :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sarah,

I so sorry to hear about your Dad. Your Dad and family will be in my thought and prayers.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh Sarah, I am so sorry. Your dad, you and your family will most certainly be in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I will keep you, your family and especially your father in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Praying your dad pulls through this rayer: Take care of yourself! :grouphug:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'll definitely be praying for your dad, and for you! I hope there are answers soon!
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I hope things get better for him. Thoughts and prayers for you and your dad.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sarah, I'm very sorry to hear this about your dad. It's such a helpless feeling, I know. Strong prayers and positive thoughts to you and your dad.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh Sarah, I am so, so sorry to hear about your father. I will keep him and you in my prayers and when I light my healing candle each morning I will include your Dad's name on my wishes for comfort and healing.
Sending you a big hug from me and Mateo!!! :grouphug:


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

QUOTE (dogloverx3 @ Jun 16 2008, 02:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=592058


> My Dad is seriously ill in hospital at the moment , he was initially diagnosed with Parkinson's disease - but his symptoms are looking like something else at the moment . Doctors have found a spot on his spine - but test results will not be forthcoming for about 3 weeks . Dad is quite weak , has lost heaps of weight and does not have much movement in his legs . I could use some prayers around about now . Sarah[/B]


Prayers and positive energy coming your way! :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, I come to you with praise for who you are. I know you know each of us by name, Lord I ask that you would be with Sarah's dad, you know what is wrong with his body, I ask in the name of Jesus that you would touch and heal him. I also ask that you would be with Sarah and her family, I ask Lord that you would bring rest to them and that you would bring them your sweet peace. I ask this all in the name of my precious savior Jesus Christ. Amen


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm so sorry Sarah for you poor dad. I hope they find out what's wrong and he'll be better soon.

I am praying for him ...hugs rayer: :grouphug: Lina


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I am so sorry about your dad. You and your family will be in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:grouphug: You and your dad and family are in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I hope answers are found soon. Prayers said for you and your dad.


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I hope answers are found soon. Prayers said for you and your dad.

(Oops, sorry for the double post.)


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

There are two things that are the WORST to deal with..the waiting and the not knowing. I hope and pray your dad feels better soon and the news is not as bad as you are fearing. :grouphug:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I'll be praying for your Dad Sarah.




Joy


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Praying that your dad gets better real soon. rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm just checkin in, hugs to you my friend :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

my thoughts and prayers are with you!
I'm so sorry for your dad and your family. I hope you know something soon. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

I hope everything turns out well. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I hope everything is ok. Thinking of you and your dad at this time :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh gee Sarah, I am so sorry your dad is in the hospital :grouphug: 
I will pray for you and your family plus his full and speedy recovery rayer: rayer:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about your dad.  I hope everything turns out ok. :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:grouphug: Sarah you are both in my thoughts and prayers.

I hope they find out what exactly is going on ..
So Sorry :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

--- ditto --- all of the comments, Sweetheart. 
Keep strong and positive :grouphug: 
Going back into hiding now :eusa_hand:


----------



## amanda (Jun 13, 2008)

sarah,
my thoughts and prayers are with you, your family and for your father. here's hoping the doctors figure out something soon! rayer: in the meantime stay positive!!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear such disheartening news. Please know that you, your father, and your entire family will be added to my prayers. I will be praying that God will perform His will and lay His comforting hand on all those whose hearts are worried and hurting.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I've been praying for your dad for a couple of days now :grouphug: please tell us he is doing better. I'm sure whatever it is they can fix it. there was something on my aunts spine too and they took it out and she is fine now. I'll keep praying rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I hope things are looking better for your dad, please update Sarah :grouphug:


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

<span style="font-family:Arial Black">sending thoughts and prayers your way sarah! rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: </span>


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

We still do not know exactly what it is , they have just done a Lumbar puncture so we are hoping to get some information from that . My poor Dad is homesick , and misses the family ( especially all our dogs ) . This is a very worrying time for my family . Sarah


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (dogloverx3 @ Jun 20 2008, 03:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594030


> We still do not know exactly what it is , they have just done a Lumbar puncture so we are hoping to get some information from that . My poor Dad is homesick , and misses the family ( especially all our dogs ) . This is a very worrying time for my family . Sarah[/B]


Thanks Sarah. I know he must be confused and just want to come home :bysmilie: it's so hard to see our parents go through this. I hope you all get some answers soon and I hope it's good news so your dad can come home..
My thoughts and prayers are with you and yours Sarah :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hope they fine the cause of your father's problem. It is so hard on the family when a loved one is not feeling well and in the hosptial. A real test of the family. Keep welll and wishing your dad a speedy recovery. Also keeping you and yours in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear about your dad..... I hope he gets to come home soon.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Sarah I hope they get to the bottom of whats wrong with him and it is easily taken care of. :grouphug:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (dogloverx3 @ Jun 20 2008, 12:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594030


> We still do not know exactly what it is , they have just done a Lumbar puncture so we are hoping to get some information from that . My poor Dad is homesick , and misses the family ( especially all our dogs ) . This is a very worrying time for my family . Sarah[/B]


I'm so sorry about your father!! I hope the picture provides some sort of an explanation as to what is going on. I will keep your father in my prayers, so please keep us updated. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

sorry for you and your dad ,take care and be strong for him :mellow: jo


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

so sorry to hear about your dad Sarah :grouphug: to you and your family


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I hope they find out what is wrong with your dad. You and your family will continue to be in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Sarah continued thoughts and prayers for your dad and family. I know exactly what you are going through. It is very very hard to say the least. Try to stay strong. And know that we are here for you if you need us. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey Sarah
I'm sorry your Father is not well. I'm praying for a diagnosis, and a speedy recovery. Try to take care of yourself, and stay strong. Please give all your beauties a kiss from me and my girls.
xoxoxo


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: Sarah, you, your father and your family remain in my prayers. I hope they figure out what is wrong soon and your daddy can go home.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sarah we love you :smootch: :sLo_grouphug3: we are all praying rayer: just waiting for the good report to come.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Sarah, have your Father and your family in my prayers daily. God bless all.

Melanie


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

rayer: rayer: :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

we'll keep paying and praying rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm sorry your father is not well. I hope he feels better soon. :grouphug:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Continued prayers for your dear Dad, for your family and for you. Our hearts are with you!


----------

